# 7 Gallon Mini Bow



## MyMonkey (Nov 5, 2006)

I have just purchased a 7 gallon mini bow to set up as a NPT. I am curious what fish I might consider adding after any sign of a cycle has passed. Any suggestions? I know a Betta will fare well, other than that though I am not so sure. Possibly a few neon tetras?


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ideally there is no cycling.
The plants will absorb the Ammonia right away.
I saw this on my 2.5G. In the old days the betta would create too much ammonia in 1 week.
With the planted tank, nothing. Hard to tell since I do have tannins in the water.

You may want a day or 2 to settle out the dirt and stuff.

My preference is for a Betta.
Maybe some endlers. They sound good although I don't have any.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome to APC =) 

Any small fish will do. Black neons, glowlight tetras, zebra/leopard danio. Make sure you heavily stock the tank with lots of healthy plants to start. It should be fine if your plants grow well.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

A 7 gal tank is too small for anything but a betta or maybe a trio of small killifish such as aphyosemion striatum. Or, you could also use a small tank like that to raise shrimp.

-ricardo


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Here is a Nano fish list that would all do great in your tank.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/31095-nanofish-list-v1-0-a.html


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I say all that you'll be able to get into that tank is/are:
-RCS, CRS, heck any shrimp.
-Maybe a dwarf crayfish?
-Endler Liveberrers 
-Fancy guppies
-And every fish on the nano list.


----------



## DanikaLea (Jun 15, 2007)

I have the exact same tank. I have in it some smaller crypts and a small anubius (not nana) for a large corner piece. I have a male betta, a pigmy cory, some green neons, and some ember tetras, and 2 amano shrimp. I love my little tank, I think you will really enjoy yours too. I started out with 6 green neons and 5 ember tetras and in the last year have lost a few. Now I'm down to 3 of each, and have been thinking about getting some white clouds or some glowligt tetras. I think that whoever posted the nano list is right about any of those fish working out in this tank. However I do have some of the glowlight danios in a 37gal tank and I don't think that I would put them in anything smaller than that because they are such active swimmers. I highly recommend a male betta if you can find a really beautiful one, mine is like the icing on the cake in that tank.


----------



## Poochie (Nov 3, 2004)

I have that tank and my crown tail betta is the only fish that I have in there. He is territorial so it's best to keep him alone with only snails for him to torture.


----------

